# Whole home audio



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes run cat5 from the rack/receiver to where the controller will be installed. Then run a good gauge of 4conductor from your rack/receiver to a room's first speaker location, then run a 2conductor (or same 4 conductor) to the next speaker. [Left and right] There's no point running cat6, because it's just a simple communication path, not any high speed data transfer. Save the money and spend it on the speaker wire.

I've worked with Russound the most.. great system! 

At the controller, you just terminate a male rj45 and it'll plug into the controller. Same on the receiver side.


----------



## scottysparky (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks so much.should I run 14 or 16 gauge wire?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

If it's new construction, pick a spot near the center of your home to run everything back to, which will keep distances lower for everything.

A rough guideline might be #16 for up to 30-40ft runs, and #14 for 40-60ft and #12 for 60-100ft. And you probably know, but keep the speaker cable (and all data ideally) away from running parallel with power cables.. just try and cross them at 90degrees.

What system are you planning to install?


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

scottysparky said:


> Thanks so much.should I run 14 or 16 gauge wire?



for speaker wire I do what women say............"bigger is better" :jester:


----------



## scottysparky (Aug 15, 2012)

I am planning on putting the reciever in the basement. My average run will prob be about 50-90 feet. will 14 gauge be sufficient for that? I have actually being looking at some HTD systems. Seem to be very reosonably priced. Don't need anything to high end.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I ran carol brand 16 gauge and haven't had any issues.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I ran #16/4 in my house and I have no problems either... but the runs were also no longer than 40ft. 

I have the Russound C5 and it's maxed at 8 zones.. the thing I've found is now that 6 rooms(zones) have audio, I want audio in 6 more zones! Think hard about what rooms you could possibly want audio and run the cables and try and find a system that will support the most zones stock. My favourite rooms for cranking the music is kitchen, master b.r / ensuite, garage & outside.

Also being able to control it with your smartphone/tablet is a real bonus. Usually I just control it from the wall controller when in the room.. but then I sit in another room to do something and want it off, I just click it off with my phone. 

And add a device to stream music wirelessly from your phone, tablet or computer. I use an Airport Express.. but use whatever you're familiar with. It's great going to do some work in the garage or cooking dinner and putting on your favourite album from your itunes library or streaming music from Songza.

Anyway.. whole home audio is one of my favourite things. So do your homework real good, you don't want to be disappointed with your choice.


----------



## scottysparky (Aug 15, 2012)

So, do i need to run a 4 conductor from the reciever to the first speaker in the zone, and then just a 2 wire to the second wire? or do i just need a 2 wire from the reciever to the first speaker?

Thanks for all the help/advice.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

4 wire... left +/- and right +/-

Then at that speaker, splice one set of +/- to go to the other speaker location.


----------



## bingo.ca (Aug 25, 2013)

Run the cat5e and 16/4 together from the equipment location to the VC/keypad location then run 16/2 from the VC/keypad location to each speaker location. This gives you the option to install cheaper volume controls instead of only using keypads from a distributed music system.

Try not to use any junction boxes where you want the speakers but zig zig the wire between the studs or joists.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

scottysparky said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm wiring my own house in a week or so, and was hoping to get some help for wiring some speakers. I know there are different ways to do it but I was told to run cat 5/6 from receiver to control station/volume controls! And then speaker wires from receiver to speaker locations in different zones.
> 
> ...


Run (2) cat 5's. from now on, after a recent problem that I am still dealing with, I only run shielded cat5 for keypads. For runs 100' and under16-4 to the first speaker is fine, bump the other speaker with 16-2. 

Keep your control (keypad) cables away from romex.

Industry standard is
red r+
black r-
white L+
green L- 

Which audio distribution system are you going to use?

per-construction brackets for the speakers are nice, you don't have to worry about making a mess, running into a joist or finding wires on finish. Also, the customer is kinda forced to buy the speakers from you.

Personally, I wouldn't instal keypads. Just use the iPad app


----------

